# penffos william



## william99 (7 September 2007)

I am trying to tracePenffos William reg sectionD bay gelding who is now in a new home with me


----------



## PeterNatt (7 September 2007)

Check out the Welsh Cob Society.


----------



## william99 (8 September 2007)

i know where he was bred and he was sold as a 4 year old im trying to find out where he spent the last 4 years


----------



## equiweb (9 September 2007)

Please read the thread further down the forum called "Advice for people posting in here about tracing horses"

You dont mention his height, what area you got him from, markings, where he was sold from as a four year old, photos help as well, his current age ....

People need as much information as possible, his stable name might have been different in every home he has been in


----------



## william99 (21 October 2007)

sold at the royal welsh sale as a 4 year old,hes now 8 ,2 white front socks,very nappy and naughty, brought from a dealer believed to have come from portsmouth, bay gelding


----------



## Stavchris (16 November 2021)

william99 said:



			I am trying to tracePenffos William reg sectionD bay gelding who is now in a new home with me
		
Click to expand...

hi there I have just come across your post for penffos william and we are the owners of william now, we have had him for 6 years and we are looking into a bit more on his history I don’t suppose you can tell me much about him at all from what you have said he must be the same one,
Thanks in advance


----------

